# Heat mats on a dimming thermostat.



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi guys, quick question but do heat mats work properly on a dimming stat?

Not sure if one mine is so either they don't or one is broken.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Jimma said:


> Hi guys, quick question but do heat mats work properly on a dimming stat?
> 
> Not sure if one mine is so either they don't or one is broken.


think dimming stats need a 60 watt min for then to work


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

Microclimate Dimming thermostats such as the B series or the DL series can control heatmats no problem as they have a minimum load of 5w.


----------

